# How does dating a foreign national affect your clearance?



## SexyBeast (May 30, 2009)

Say for instance someone held a TS/SCI in the past. Separated from the service...and was looking into civilian contractor work that would require a reinstated clearance (which to my knowledge would also mean a stint in the reserves).

In the meantime, they had dated a foreign national who was a student in the States (ohhh uhhh let's just say Russian/Ukranian woman they are fat and hot).

How would this affect one's clearance? Would this create major problems? Hypothetically speaking of course;)

Thanks!

P.S. This is all strictly hypothetical, but if in any way this violates any OPSEC parameters please delete it.


----------



## Florida173 (May 30, 2009)

I don't really know the answer to this, but I'd assume dating wouldn't be an issue.  Marriage may be another story.

On a side note.  Saddam's neice works as a terp here on VBC.. and I'd marry her if I had a chance.. who needs a clearance?


----------



## SexyBeast (May 30, 2009)

Florida173 said:


> I don't really know the answer to this, but I'd assume dating wouldn't be an issue.  Marriage may be another story.
> 
> On a side note.  Saddam's neice works as a terp here on VBC.. and I'd marry her if I had a chance.. who needs a clearance?




Ha ha good point. :)


----------



## EverSoLost (May 30, 2009)

Florida173 said:


> I don't really know the answer to this, but I'd assume dating wouldn't be an issue.  Marriage may be another story.
> 
> On a side note.  Saddam's neice works as a terp here on VBC.. and I'd marry her if I had a chance.. who needs a clearance?




It is my understanding "Marriage" to a foreign National excludes you from certain assignments.  As well may require you to report contact with any foreign Nationals to your SEC/Manager on a regular basis.  (Might be a hassle for dating)

As for it excluding you from TS/SCI, I dont think so.  Although it may affect caviates.  Or so I was told.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 30, 2009)

I married a girl from Kentucky it should not be that big of a deal. Here parents where born and raised in Stupidville


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 30, 2009)

*well...*

I per say dont know how it would work for the intel community, but during my screening for MARSOC, the security questioner specifically asks if you have any friends, relatives, etc that are foreign nationals....so clearly it is a matter of concern for areas of concern, even more so for the intel community, atleast that is my impression. 

~JohnnyBoy


----------



## SexyBeast (May 30, 2009)

ha ha ha ha

Yeah man I know the feeling. I dated lots of chicks from MS, Stupidville's steadfast ally.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 30, 2009)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> I per say dont know how it would work for the intel community, but during my screening for MARSOC, the security questioner specifically asks if you have any friends, relatives, etc that are foreign nationals....so clearly it is a matter of concern for areas of concern, even more so for the intel community, atleast that is my impression.
> 
> ~JohnnyBoy



Yeah exactly, that's what made me ask. I remember that question specifically. Not sure if they ask just to know, and then follow up if they see anything weird...or if it's one of those big time DQ questions. 

P.S. Polar Bear, you're a bastard! ha ha ha


----------



## 0699 (May 30, 2009)

SexyBeast said:


> In the meantime, they had *dated a foreign national* who was a student in the States (ohhh uhhh let's just say *Russian/Ukranian man* they are hot).



So did you date a Russian/Ukranian man?  Or this just an example of poor punctuation?


----------



## Bones (May 30, 2009)

I am married to a girl that was born in Thailand.  I work in the MI community.  I had to start her process to becoming naturalized, I got a waiver by my commander in the meantime.  Just got our letter, going to see the judge in a few weeks to finalize it all.   The Army asked me those same questions you guys got, i answered and was truthful.  They looked into my background found nothing of concern.    I know of quite a few others in my same situation with different countries for their spouse's.  Its not a deal breaker for the mil side.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (May 31, 2009)

0699 said:


> So did you date a Russian/Ukranian man?  Or this just an example of poor punctuation?



Don't ask, don't tell...;)


----------



## Swill (May 31, 2009)

ESL touched the right answer. If you have a clearance, you must report any reoccuring contact with a foreign national to your security manager/S2. Yes, this includes dating. If I'm your 2 and you 1) have access to the material I safeguard 2) are dating a foreign national without notifiying me... the minute I find out I will to yank your access so fast it will make your head spin. Then I'm going to set my CI wolves upon you. Buyer beware.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 31, 2009)

0699 said:


> So did you date a Russian/Ukranian man?  Or this just an example of poor punctuation?




LMFAO

Oh my God I can't believe that I typed that shit. I meant woman. Honest! :doh:

A very embarrassing example of poor punctuation.
Unless PB hooked me up again like he did with my sig. LMAO

Sorry for the mixup, in this hypothetical story, the foreign national is most definitely a 100% stunning blonde female. 

Right about now I feel reaaaalllly stupid.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 31, 2009)

Swill said:


> ESL touched the right answer. If you have a clearance, you must report any reoccuring contact with a foreign national to your security manager/S2. Yes, this includes dating. If I'm your 2 and you 1) have access to the material I safeguard 2) are dating a foreign national without notifiying me... the minute I find out I will to yank your access so fast it will make your head spin. Then I'm going to set my CI wolves upon you. Buyer beware.



Oh yeah no way in hell would I lie about it. Chicks are everywhere, clearances aren't.  Thanks for the info. 

Temporary splittail is great, but it ain't worth losing a reinstated clearance over. At least not to me.


----------



## 0699 (May 31, 2009)

SexyBeast said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Oh my God I can't believe that I typed that shit. I meant woman. Honest! :doh:
> 
> ...



Good to hear it was a woman.

Pictures?


----------



## SexyBeast (May 31, 2009)

0699 said:


> Good to hear it was a woman.
> 
> Pictures?



I will see what I can come up with. ;)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 8, 2009)

If you have a clearance - report it.  If you don't have a clearance, it'll take that much longer.  If you are trying to keep or get a clearance, avoid the 5 countries.  That is all...


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 8, 2009)

Much obliged, Chris :)


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 8, 2009)

I married a Cuban who would assassinate anybody named Castro for a cup of cafe con leche and a footrub.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 8, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I married a Cuban who would assassinate anybody named Castro for a cup of cafe con leche and a footrub.




:)   :)    :)


----------



## JJ sloan (Jun 8, 2009)

My wife is a foreign national.  During the time we dated and since we have been married I have held a TS.  About 3 months before we got married I was up for my 5 year interview.  There was a considerable increase in questions  but there was no problem once they verified her information.
Someone stated that having a foreign spouse might exclude you from certain positions.  I have found this to be true in the government sector, regardless of my experience or clearance level.  There is definately no problem dating a foreigner with respect to a clearance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 10, 2009)

JJ, Thanks a million for the info!


----------



## BravoOne (Jun 10, 2009)

Not sure about other disciplines but I know in the case of CounterIntelligence MOS holders it is in the reg that if you marry a foreign National you are supposed to be excluded from CI duties and reclassed. Not sure how that works in practice if maybe it is just certain countries or if there are other issues at play but the reg clearly says that you basically cannot have a foreign national spouse and work CI.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 26, 2011)

Two words.

Honey Trap.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 26, 2011)

Two more:

Necro post ;)


----------



## Cochise (Mar 26, 2011)

BravoOne said:


> Not sure about other disciplines but I know in the case of CounterIntelligence MOS holders it is in the reg that if you marry a foreign National you are supposed to be excluded from CI duties and reclassed. Not sure how that works in practice if maybe it is just certain countries or if there are other issues at play but the reg clearly says that you basically cannot have a foreign national spouse and work CI.



In my experience, this is true.  It's unfortunate for some good people but if you know that marrying a possible threat and you have your fingers in the intel cookie jar...probably your own fault if you get tossed.  Once again...only a personal opinion.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cochise said:


> Two words.
> 
> Honey Trap.



Frosted Flakes.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 28, 2011)

You're not doing much to uphold the intel mandate of timely reporting the last few days mate.


----------



## Casimir (Mar 28, 2011)

BravoOne said:


> Not sure about other disciplines but I know in the case of CounterIntelligence MOS holders it is in the reg that if you marry a foreign National you are supposed to be excluded from CI duties and reclassed. Not sure how that works in practice if maybe it is just certain countries or if there are other issues at play but the reg clearly says that you basically cannot have a foreign national spouse and work CI.



I was trying to get into CI and talked to one of the retention NCO's here about it, they told me no dice since my wife is a Taiwanese national. Didnt think to ask at the time, but what about 35M?


----------



## RetPara (Mar 28, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> I married a girl from Kentucky it should not be that big of a deal. Here parents where born and raised in Stupidville



Your somewhat off topic as the question was about foreign nationals - not marrying your cousin........


----------



## 0699 (Mar 28, 2011)

Two more words.

Lucky Charms.


----------

